# come di consueto



## birus

Salve.
Vorrei iniziare una risposta scritta in tono formale con l'espressione "come di consueto", ma sul dizionario trovo solo "comme d'habitude" che mi sa tanto più di colloquiale rispetto al termine "di consueto"! "Comme d'habitude" lo tradurrei piuttosto in "come al solito", espressione che non userei mai in tale formale circostanza.
Avreste altri suggerimenti?


----------



## Aithria

Bonjour Birus .. 
S.V.P., n'isolez pas la phrase adverbiale du contexte! 
En tout cas, vous pourrez commencer par ce lien ci (QUI)
Cordialment.


----------



## Zampaglione

Buongiorno,

Il y a également ce lien là, dans le forum anglais-français. "Comme à l'accoutumée" est une possibilité.


----------



## birus

tut tut... je ne crois pas être une "paresseuse" de la précision contextuelle, mais là je ne voyais vraiment pas ce que ça aurait pu rajouter.
Merci pour le lien. Je reste douteuse sur l'expression "comme d'ordinaire"... ne ferait-elle pas aussi un peu trop vieillot?


----------



## Zampaglione

"comme d'ordinaire" et "comme à l'accoutumée" ne sont pas aussi usitées que "comme d'habitude", c'est vrai, mais je ne vois pas vraiment d'autre manière, à la fois formelle et actuelle, de dire (pour autant que vous gardiez cette formulation). En effet, je crois que la demande de contexte d'Aithria est justement motivée par le fait qu'on peut introduire le sens de "comme d'habitude" d'une autre manière dans une phrase. Si vous nous donnez votre phrase complète, peut-être pourrions-nous trouver la formule la plus adaptée?


----------



## birus

_"Come di consueto", nous sommes en accord avec votre bilan mensuel._
Alla fine, posso anche semplicemente eliminare le prime tre parole, senza grossi danni. Era più che tutto una curiosità, visto che questa espressione potrebbe tornarmi utile in tanti altri casi analoghi. Credo però che siamo in uno dei frequenti casi in cui la traduzione precisa e perfetta, semplicemente, non esiste.
Grazie lo stesso per tutti i consigli.


----------



## Zampaglione

Dans ce cas, j'écrirais bel et bien : "Comme à l'accoutumée, nous sommes en accord avec votre bilan mensuel". Et je suis d'accord avec vous, Birus, "Comme d'habitude, nous sommes en accord..." n'est pas idéal.


----------



## birus

Dans ce cas, je me lance! Cette expression doit être bizarre à mon oreille car je n'ai appris le français qu'au travers de la langue parlée.


----------



## Aithria

birus said:


> tut tut... je ne crois pas être une "paresseuse" de la précision contextuelle, mais là je ne voyais vraiment pas ce que ça aurait pu rajouter.
> Merci pour le lien. Je reste douteuse sur l'expression "comme d'ordinaire"... ne ferait-elle pas aussi un peu trop vieillot?



Gentilissima Birus ,
la mia richiesta di un contesto più preciso non implicava assolutamente l'intento di pungolare una eventuale pigrizia, ma solo il desiderio di focalizzare meglio quel "come di consueto".
Di fatto, vista la frase riportata ( _"Come di consueto", nous sommes en accord avec votre bilan mensuel_), personalmente casserei espressioni quali _comme à l'accoutumée_ o _comme de coutume_ che, a mio avviso, insistono più sul _mos_, mentre nella frase citata si insiste sull'iterazione di un risultato finale già raggiunto in passato, il placet che viene conferito al bilancio presentato, "_comme toujours_".

_Comme précédemment, nous renouvelons notre avis favorable sur votre blian mensuel_.


----------



## birus

Non mi resta che utilizzare l'ultima frase suggerita per il mio messaggio del mese prossimo (purtroppo il primo è già stato spedito).
Grazie per le spiegazioni. In effetti, benché non sarei stata in grado di esprimerlo con i tuoi termini, leggendo l'analisi sono del tutto d'accordo.

P.S.: mi scuso per il tu, ma mi riesce difficile applicare tutte le formule di cortesia tipicamente francesi (bonjour, cordialement ecc.) all'interno di un forum. Spero che ciò non dispiaccia a chi ha scelto di fare diversamente.


----------



## Aithria

pas de prob


----------

